

Amazon 2010 cloud revenues $500m, 50% growth rate - raymondhome
http://www.crn.com/news/applications-os/226500204/amazon-cloud-revenue-could-exceed-500-million-in-2010-report.htm;jsessionid=ZuLZHPwWS2mAZXj6kL9KbQ**.ecappj01

======
abhijitr
According to those estimates, the margins on AWS will actually increase from
~11% today to ~15% in 2014. It seems more likely that cloud computing will
trend towards commoditization, and margins will collapse over time. Amazon is
trying to preempt this with proprietary technologies like SimpleDB and SQS,
but I question whether companies will opt in to that kind of vendor lock-in en
masse.

~~~
bad_user
I hope they'll still continue to improve on EC2 / RDS. Fear of vendor lock-in
is the reason I'm trying them out for my current project instead of Google's
App Engine.

